# The View From the Other Side



## Babysaurus (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi all firstly thank you to everyone who congratulated us on the arrival of Herbie. He's fab a very chilled out little thing who mainly just sleeps and eats at the moment (although I realise this may change we are only on day 8!) 

We left hospital on Sunday and it's been quite overwhelming in many ways. I know this is to be expected when you've never had a baby before but I think it's also because I, I now realise, had spent 9 months living like a science project and making sure every single thing I ate drank or did was accounted for to keep my BG levels as 'normal' as possible which was very stressful at times (although it has now paid off big time.) It got to the point where a reading of 8 seemed ridiculously high! Now I have had him, and everything is fine (there is no issues with weight, weight loss, weight gain or any other diabetic related possibles) I want to sit back and sigh but instead I have a whole new world of looking after a newborn. I am not complaining, but I have to say it does feel extra relentless due to how I've been living prior to his arrival. Does that make sense or ring any bells to any of you...? 

I am breastfeeding but it is proving hard work. I have had VERY VERY sore nipples as Herbie has a helluva chew on him and am seeing a breastfeeding counsellor this Weds, but I have unfortunately now developed mastitis on one side too now which is, frankly shite. I had an emergecy trip to the GP today and how have antibiotics and am also expressing to give my nipples time to heal (which makes me feel distinctly bovine.) 

Diabetes wise, I don't have much to report really. The pump which I have been slagging off since I got it has really come into it's own over the past week(s) and has made things a lot easier as its so quick to change. I am on about 30 units a day now rather than 150 which is a massive change but this may go up if or when I stop breastfeeding. My blood sugars have remained in the range of 6 - 8 on the whole since I had him which is precisely what I was aiming for. 

On the whole, I am absolutely besotted with my little boy and very proud of my efforts involved in getting him here. I am also quite sleep deprived (even though he only wakes up twice and generally goes back to sleep after some food) and slightly on edge as its all still so new and I am also very emotional but have been told this is the norm a few days after delivery. My husband has been AMAZING (am welling up as I type this) as he has been so brilliant with everything and takes care of almost everything but the feeding (obviously I do do my share too!), for example getting up at night when I feed him to get me juice (so I don't go low) and water and then taking the baby and burping him and / or changing his nappy. I keep thanking him profusely and he just says 'thank _you_ for my beautiful son.'


----------



## Steff (Jun 10, 2012)

Ahh he is so adorable little Herbie BS a credit to you all x 
I hope the problems with the breast feeding clear away soon, enjoy every moment


----------



## HappyHelen (Jun 10, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!!! Your post has made me tearful too!! He is a stunner and I'm really glad to hear things are going well. It is all very emotional (and completely normal!) so don't worry.

Hope the mastitis clears up soon. Keep in touch and well done again and huge congrats on a beautiful, beautiful boy. Xxx


----------



## RuthieG (Jun 10, 2012)

Well done BS he is very very sute and to hear you say all you hard work through pregnancy paid off is great. Well done again. 

How long were you and Herbie in hopsital before and after birth?

I am really happy for you and your little family and you deserve a lovely easy time now (hence he's sleeping well!). Shame about the breast feeding being hard work but I hope the pain and problems are short lived and you can carry on.

Congratulations on the safe arrival of your very handsome little boy 
xx


----------



## allana (Jun 10, 2012)

He is lovely. Congrats! Try not to be too hard on yourself the first two weeks afte Amelia was born were a total shock to me and my emotions were everywhere! 

Hopefully once you have seen bf support things will improve. They were very helpful to me xxx


----------



## trophywench (Jun 10, 2012)

Babysaurus, he's utterly gorgeous!  Well done you!

Mastitis, yeeukkkk.  With knobs on.

Do you know about Savoy cabbage?  Wonderful stuff.  Buy one, put it in the bottom of the fridge with a label that says MINE on it.  When it's good and cold, take off 2 leaves.  Stick em in the cups of your bra and reinstate your boobs.  Instant relief mate.  When it gets warm and the throb comes back,  sling them and do it again.

One of those things the Old Wives were really 200% right about !


----------



## Monkey (Jun 10, 2012)

Aw, he's just yummy. Well done you! 

On the breastfeeding front (I'm a trained peer supporter, so know a bit!) make sure you're seeing a qualified breastfeeding counsellor, and ask her to check him for a tongue tie. If possible, can you get to a drop in earlier than Weds? For mastitis, the most important things are to keep emptying the breast and getting lots of rest - I know that's easier said than done, but will help.

I don't know if we can pm on here, but if you want to message me, do, and I'll do what I can to help.


----------



## shirl (Jun 10, 2012)

Awww how cute is he? Takes me back to when mine were little, I loved to sit and watch them sleep, or cuddle them on my chest, oh no I'm getting broody 


Shirl


----------



## Babysaurus (Jun 10, 2012)

Monkey, that would be brilliant - will pm you shortly. 

Ruthie - I was in two days. They said it should be 3 to 4 at the least due to blood sugar but as neither of us had any blood sugar issues I was 'allowed' to escape early. In case you didn't know, and sorry if you already do, the baby is prone to low levels after birth (babies levels are low anyway, around 2.5 is not unusual but they didn;t want Herbie's going below 2.5 so we had to supplement him with formula too. His levels remained around 3 - 3.9 almost all the time so all was fine but I had kept my own bg at 4 ish for 24 hours beforehand.)


----------



## Nic (Jun 10, 2012)

Congrats again Babysaurus! Great to hear how you are getting on! We are on Day 13 and it sounds like Herbie is like Arthur - just sleeping and eating - sure that will all change for us both!

It sounds like you are doing fantastic with your BGs. Mine have been a little all over the place - low one minute then sky high the next. My diabetes nurses have told me not to worry too much at the moment, but after going from having good control having a high makes me feel really rubbish in myself now.

I am also trying to BF but finding it tricky too. The only way I can get him to latch on at the moment is to use a nipple shield. I'm expressing too which means he is getting some of the good stuff and we can see how much as it is via a bottle, but we are also substituting with formula. I'm getting to the point where I am thinking I might only stick at it for the first month or so, but we'll see. I should see someone like you to discuss...

Well done again and look forward to hearing how you get on with your little one!

Nic


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jun 10, 2012)

Awww your little baby Herbie is absolutely gorgeous!  

Hope your mastitis clears up very soon.  

Once again congratulations!


----------



## Monkey (Jun 10, 2012)

Nic said:


> Congrats again Babysaurus! Great to hear how you are getting on! We are on Day 13 and it sounds like Herbie is like Arthur - just sleeping and eating - sure that will all change for us both!
> 
> It sounds like you are doing fantastic with your BGs. Mine have been a little all over the place - low one minute then sky high the next. My diabetes nurses have told me not to worry too much at the moment, but after going from having good control having a high makes me feel really rubbish in myself now.
> 
> ...


Me again - if you want to carry on the BFing, try getting hold of someone from one of the national organisations. They'll either give you support over the phone, or tell you where locally you can see a real person. There's help out there, just not always obvious.

Also worth seeing if you can find a Baby Cafe or breastfeeding drop in, where there will be qualified people to give you support. (I'm not dissing mws, but a lot aren't clued up on the best practice, sadly.)

National Breastfeeding Support Line
0300 100 0212 

Association of Breastfeeding Mothers
08444 122 949

La Leche League
0845 120 2 918

NCT
0300 33 771
8am ? 10pm, 7 days


----------



## Nic (Jun 10, 2012)

Monkey said:


> Me again - if you want to carry on the BFing, try getting hold of someone from one of the national organisations. They'll either give you support over the phone, or tell you where locally you can see a real person. There's help out there, just not always obvious.
> 
> Also worth seeing if you can find a Baby Cafe or breastfeeding drop in, where there will be qualified people to give you support. (I'm not dissing mws, but a lot aren't clued up on the best practice, sadly.)
> 
> ...



That's great, thanks Monkey!


----------



## topcat123 (Jun 12, 2012)

sooo cute hope all problems short lived


----------



## Northerner (Jun 12, 2012)

He's wonderful, and so are you and your hubby!  Hope the problems clear up soon, and you can get some time to recuperate and rebuild your strength


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jun 12, 2012)

AWWWWWWWWW!!! He is so amazing! Well done again!

Its a good job its a picture or I'd be tempted to steal him and run away!!

Enjoy your precious early days with him, especially while hes sleeping. 

And while you were welling up writing your post, I was actually blubbing whilst reading it! The fact your hubby was thanking you for your son was what tipped me over the edge! I couldn't focus on the pic for minutes!!


----------

